# So you think "Stop Leak" addatives are ok to use...



## hvaclover

.....on a resi system.

Check this out






 click the pic


----------



## HVACWalter

Great resource. Thanks for posting that video. Maybe there should be a section just for videos?


----------



## gene2

A great way to protect your equipment, we don't do automotive at all but I see it coming quickly to residential & commercial units. I invested in the original technology for this about 15 years ago, at the time it was so expensive versus just topping off, never recovered initial costs so dropped it. I had the same concerns. Rising refrigerant costs will soon make this more attractive in all markets.

Still one question unanswered. If you shouldn't recover it, of coarse it is illegal to vent, what do you do with the refrigerant? Very few customers will pay for new recovery equipment or related cost.

It seems to me over 32 years that the tech gets stuck between a rock & a hard place with the regulations & technical advances imposed. Spiking commodities costs, energy efficiency requirements forces we contractors to raise our prices, the builders & customers just return a blank stare like we are thieves because they don't hear of these issues & think we are making it up. The illegal jack legs just reinforces that perception with the public because they don't legally participate and we all know the public will buy chinese instead of local to save 10 cents. I enjoy this trade and applaud efforts to improve efficiency but the only thing the government does is make it easier for jacklegs to make more money through lack of enforcement. JMHO


----------



## hvaclover

A great way to protect your equipment, we don't do automotive at all but I see it coming quickly to residential & commercial unit end quote

Gene2,

The whole idea was to show that the _*stop leak*_ product should not be introduced into hvac equipment. All of the blockages shown in the video would hamper resi and comm equip function.

Since this product would be attractive to the customer who "tops off' his leaking equipment and won't bear the cost of a leak repair, he will over the the life time of the equipment have air introduced by the "gas and go" tech.
If the customer does not care enough about his equipment to maintain it properly, then I don't see any tech who will take the time to purge his lines and follow the usual protocols to avoid introducing moisture into the system. This is why STOP LEAK is not a viable resource for hvac.


----------



## thepartsman

*Regarding Stop Leaks....*

We all know the adage, not all ___ are created equal. Well this really applies to AC Stop Leak products, the wrong choice can kill a system and your reputation.

We started the Stop Leak industry over 25 years ago and have been manufacturing a patented and exclusive formula that does not clog system ever since. What Gary is referring to in his video above is polymer based products and yes, they are a nightmare. They are activated by moisture (air), it acts as a catalyst and are similar to epoxy type products. Imagine injecting a product into your system and then in a few minutes it runs into moisture some where in the circuitry. Yes, you will create rocks, crust, goo, slime, or worse and it is inevitable. 

We on the other hand developed a proprietary "non polymer" product, actually throwing out damaging activated concepts during testing back in the 80's. Stop Leak Plus products has been sold to OEM's, fortune 500 companies, US and foreign governments, national fleets and thousands of contractors world wide, for two decades now. Likewise, to date, we have never received a single report or claim for damage to an automotive or HVAC system, or a piece of service equipment.

If you are looking for a better than 95% success rate on your leak repairs, with virtually no labor to solve an issue, we stand behind our product and recommend it for every system you install or repair. Additionally, we are significantly less expensive than the dangerous polymer products you probably find your HVAC supply house pushing.

I hope this clears the air about stop leaks. I just wanted to be sure ours in not lumped in with the dozens that do cause problem and damage. You can find more info on the subject at this site... thanks, Gary

stop HVAC leak. com


----------



## hvaclover

thepartsman said:


> We all know the adage, not all ___ are created equal. Well this really applies to AC Stop Leak products, the wrong choice can kill a system and your reputation.
> 
> We started the Stop Leak industry over 25 years ago and have been manufacturing a patented and exclusive formula that does not clog system ever since. What Gary is referring to in his video above is polymer based products and yes, they are a nightmare. They are activated by moisture (air), it acts as a catalyst and are similar to epoxy type products. Imagine injecting a product into your system and then in a few minutes it runs into moisture some where in the circuitry. Yes, you will create rocks, crust, goo, slime, or worse and it is inevitable.
> 
> We on the other hand developed a proprietary "non polymer" product, actually throwing out damaging activated concepts during testing back in the 80's. Stop Leak Plus products has been sold to OEM's, fortune 500 companies, US and foreign governments, national fleets and thousands of contractors world wide, for two decades now. Likewise, to date, we have never received a single report or claim for damage to an automotive or HVAC system, or a piece of service equipment.
> 
> If you are looking for a better than 95% success rate on your leak repairs, with virtually no labor to solve an issue, we stand behind our product and recommend it for every system you install or repair. Additionally, we are significantly less expensive than the dangerous polymer products you probably find your HVAC supply house pushing.
> 
> I hope this clears the air about stop leaks. I just wanted to be sure ours in not lumped in with the dozens that do cause problem and damage. You can find more info on the subject at this site... thanks, Gary
> 
> stop HVAC leak. com



When Copland (and the other major comp mfg) allows/agrees the introduction of your product into a sealed system (under warranty or out of warranty) is not a risk, than I will consider your product....maybe.


----------



## ItsJon

Thanks for bringing this up.
I always wanted to try one of these things, but never did.
Just couldn't trust it. 
It's better to braze and be sure, than cover the fittings with this stuff and have it fail.

Nobody was buying any variation of this Stop Leak stuff. I would have no problem buying and using it if it was supported by the OEM.
Say, Trane made a Stop Leak product for their units. No problem.
Say, Carrier made some for their systems. Great.

Until then, Sil Fos is going to have to do.


----------



## thepartsman

*How about the labor time?*

To Its Jon... So you really think an OE manufacture of compressors is going to endorse a product that cuts into their sales? Think this through and you will realize it will never happen, it like the gasoline company endorsing that carburetor that got 100 mph.

The word stop leak is the problem, it is too generic. How about selling using names like Nano Particulate AC Treatment and Conditioner, would that make it easer to get people to try it?

You need to get the idea of clogging out of the equation, Nano particulates cannot clog or block flows in ANY a/c systems... It is IMPOSSIBLE! First they are not ACTIVATED or MANUFACTURED inside the unit by touching moisture, they are made in our factory and then added to our patented oils. You simply inject the oil and then the particulates circulate and flow continuously. They never change, they never stick together, they never get bigger, they simply circulate and find tiny hole that match in size. That's it; it's just that simple. 

Likewise, do you want to improve the overall performance of an older system? What if you do change a part, have your rejuvenated the rest of the system to match ??? 

Well we have several proprietary oils that change the way the system operates! These are not available in any other single configuration, here is what the do and automatically....

Professional R22/410 Air Conditioning Treatment (A.C.T. tm)

1. Lowers Temperatures 
2. Cleans Restrictive Oil Fouling 
3. Kills Acid that Creates Pin Holes
4. Converts Free Moisture in the System 
5. Rejuvenates Rubber Seals and Gaskets 
6. Super Lubricates the Compressor Bearings 
7. Seals Micron Size Leaks in Metal Components 
8. Reduces compressor's power draw (lowers amps)

Think about this, how would you address all of these important issues? Unfortunately you can't... it would be just to time consuming and costly for the consumer.

Well now you can and for under $25 per unit, less than a pound of freon.

Remember that technology changes and the chemical market have done so at a faster rate than most all others. Today, some of the special proprietary oils we use are less than 5 years old.

I did want to comment on the braze idea also, how much time would that take if you have to remover the evaporator coil? What about spending hours and then when it is all reinstalled, a week later you get a call that says the unit is not cooling again. Believe me, it happens every day. How do I know, because of all the calls we receive every week. Techs tell me all the time that they spend hours and then another leak pop up when system pressure is restored. If you simply put in a few ounces of our product, even after a repair, you have a guaranteed and a better operating system.

Thanks for your thoughts, I would be happy to get you some product to use if you are ready to move to new technology. Check out this page when you have a chance... stop HVAC leak. com


----------



## airconexpert

HVAC leak is a serious problems in the HVAC industry... Need more discussions on this topic..


----------



## heatingrepairchicago

I have used stop leak a million times but I absolutely take steps to determine if its a waste of time. First, do a pressure test with vacuum, nitrogen, etc. nothing obvious then sk customer how long it usually takes if you are there for the first time.. anything that takes less than 2 weeks then don't bother.. anything longer 9 times outta 10 you will never have to add refrigerant again.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago

long story short. if the leak takes more than two weeks to leak below operating pressures they its ok to use. anything quicker than two weeks it won't work.


----------



## BACHEnterprises

From examples of gummed up pieces in the video it looks like the sealant was incredibly misused and much too often by the consumer. If these products indeed switch over to HVAC isn't it our job to properly educate and implement these products for our clients?


----------



## ACSS

Has anyone found a fast way or solutions to detect leaks and an effective stop leak solution to solve the problem?


----------



## jedy22k

Is leak detector ok to use? Anyone tried using it before? How's the accuracy?


----------

